

Mobile Opportunities: not in the apps - ihodes
http://communities-dominate.blogs.com/brands/2011/01/how-you-became-next-mogul-in-mobile-and-a-millionaire-the-new-years-blog.html

======
friendstock
Can someone give TL;DR summary of this post? My, does it go on and on...

~~~
1331
TL;DR: Mobile platforms can bring (Internet) technology to a global audience
that is larger than any that we have seen. Smartphones represent a very small
percentage of this audience, so there is more money in creating services that
work on all mobile platforms, utilizing SMS/MMS.

Warning: Even speed-reading that post was painful.

